# 10 gallon Start-Up



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi just wanted to show some photos of a 10 gallon I started 3 weeks ago. Im going to ditch the PC and I am waiting on a sundial t5. I am planning on making it into a Soft/Lps nano reef.

I have 1 turbo, 7 blue legs, 2 clowns, 21 lbs in display, and 10 lbs rock in refugium.










Some shots of the Hang on tank refugium, it holds about 3 gallons of water and I will be making a light for it and adding chaeto this week.



















Thanks for looking will update this thread when my new stuff arrives.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice E THUG. I'll be watching the progression.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well done-Looks great man.

Have you thought out your stocking yet?

Why the change from Pc to T5"s though?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

For stocking I want to get some frogspawn, hammer coral, torch coral, mushroom, zoos, xenia, and maybe some kenya tree

And Im going from PC to t5 because more light intensity, and I want to have actinics and a day night cycle plus moonlights aswell.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sweet work right there.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet looking little tank!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

looks real nice!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Just did a quick rescape so i would have more surface area to place things on:


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Got my new light 96w 4 tube quad should be lots of light, and also here are some better photos of the setup.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nice, i ran the same fixture back when i started my ten, it was perfect for soft corals. i tried to keep some hard corals with it but they had pretty bad color and no growth. you should definately order the leg kit that light gets hot and will more then likely push your tank temps into the mid 80's


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lookn nice....that would be a sicccccccccck setup for a Mantis shrimp!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I plan on getting the legs for it soon but for now I think it will be okay, tank stays at 76 with lights off and goes up to 78-79 when they are on. And about the light Nismo, didn't you find the intake fan to be a little loud? Do you know of any mods or something to make it quieter?

As for livetosck I also got 2 frags of some green star polyps and a blue mushroom today, plus i changed the tank layout a bit.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

bad ass setup


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

E-THUG said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. I plan on getting the legs for it soon but for now I think it will be okay, tank stays at 76 with lights off and goes up to 78-79 when they are on. And about the light Nismo, didn't you find the intake fan to be a little loud? Do you know of any mods or something to make it quieter?
> 
> As for livetosck I also got 2 frags of some green star polyps and a blue mushroom today, plus i changed the tank layout a bit.


yeah the fans are loud and the best mod was to sell it and get a 70w halide..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lool









I'll see if I can learn to tolerate it but shiyt they get annoying


----------

